# Fish



## Shan4404 (Jan 6, 2017)

FishPondSealant said:


> Wow! just amazing. Really beautiful fishes you have. I really enjoyed your all pics. Thanks for sharing




Thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

You have some beautiful fish! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shan4404 (Jan 6, 2017)

GMYukonon24s said:


> You have some beautiful fish! Thanks for sharing.




Thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shan4404 (Jan 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusfan99 (Feb 25, 2017)

Great photos. But I was wondering, not to be rude, why are your angelfish's fins so short (especially your striped)? And furthermore why do so many of the ones I see other places have shorter dorsals? Again don't want to be rude just curious.


----------



## Shan4404 (Jan 6, 2017)

Discusfan99 said:


> Great photos. But I was wondering, not to be rude, why are your angelfish's fins so short (especially your striped)? And furthermore why do so many of the ones I see other places have shorter dorsals? Again don't want to be rude just curious.




The stripped one I "rescued" from a tank with goldfish which I assume accounts for his fin loss. As far as dorsals I have no idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusfan99 (Feb 25, 2017)

Shan4404 said:


> The stripped one I "rescued" from a tank with goldfish which I assume accounts for his fin loss. As far as dorsals I have no idea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh OK, makes sense. I've been thinking, small fins may be due to the fact that large distribution companies breed their angels in small tanks and poor water conditions, which causes the stunted growth. I don't know though.


----------



## Shan4404 (Jan 6, 2017)

Discusfan99 said:


> Oh OK, makes sense. I've been thinking, small fins may be due to the fact that large distribution companies breed their angels in small tanks and poor water conditions, which causes the stunted growth. I don't know though.




Yeah I've seen some in stores with like super long fins. Assume they're easily nipped at. But I don't know either lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxed (Mar 2, 2017)

WOW! So beautiful!! I love them so much. I have some fish home, my doctor recommended me to buy some because i have had some health issues, and i had to take some diazepam . I love them, they help me a lot to concentrate and to relax a lot!


----------

